# Sick goat?



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 11, 2013)

This pygmy goat is around 3 years old and is usally up bucking other ones and chowing feed down. Now it doesnt eat grain just a little hay and just lays there. Her head is always down and legs together and hunched up. Did notice a little runs today. And help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## currycomb1 (Feb 11, 2013)

start with a fecal and take her temperature, then some help can be sent your way


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 11, 2013)

Many things could be going on.  Have you wormed or tested her for worms?  I agree with a fecal, but you need to get her started on B1 an B12 immediately!  It is my first go-to whenever a goat is acting off.  And can help the goat make a quick turnaround/recovery.  

I use over the counter vitamins as follows:
For B1 most goat B1 meds are at a rate of 100mg per ml/cc. Dosage rates vary but usually around 5cc first dose then 2c thereafter. Okay so here was my math for OTC vitamin B1 and B12 dosages :

B1 -  A ml and cc are the same 1=1 so if I need 5cc it would = 500mg; 2cc = 200mg.
So Ive always just given my goats 2 tablets of 250mg B1 and then 1 Tablet B1 per day for a week or as needed. Its alot cheaper and easier to get OTC.

Same with B12  most goats B12 meds are at a rate of 1000mcg per ml/cc. Dosages usually at 5ml/cc. So I purchase the 2000mcg bottles of B12. I give my goats 3 tablets a day for week or length needed.

Best way to get goat to eat  place index finger and thumb on each side of goat mouth near back and open mouth.  Take other hand and place tablet in very back of throat but Not down throat.  Cup the hand you were using to open mouth around sides of mouth to keep goat from spitting it out but not tight enough so he cant chew tab.  Repeat for each tablet.  One dosage usually takes about 1-2mins.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Temperature?
2. Get a fecal
3. What color is the feces / poop
4. Other factors? (see pic)


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 12, 2013)

Had a fecal done and the vet said it has worms so he gave me some ivomac to inject into it hopefully it does the trick.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2013)

I would repeat injection in 10 days or take anothe fecal in to the vet and see if the Ivermectin helped. If she doesn't get better in 2 or 3 days you may need a stronger wormer.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 12, 2013)

What would be the next wormer to go to?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2013)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> What would be the next wormer to go to?


well, I would ask the vet what kind of worms they found. 

 But a wormer like cydectin is much stronger. It comes in several types, injectable, pour-on, and sheep drench.  Could ask your vet about it.

 Giving the ivermectin orally even if it is the injectable form may also be more affective than giving it as an injectable.  You don't have to get the wormer from your vet.  There is oral ivermectin wormer for horses,  you woudl give 3 to 4 times the dosage for a horse, so you woudl set the dial for a 100 lb goat at 300 or 400lbs.  and repeat every 10 days for 3 times. Many people are using the injectable ivermectin and giving it at 1 cc per 25 to 33 lbs of goat and then repeating in 10 day for 3 treatments. Ivermectin does not seem very affective in our area.  


Valbazen liquid wormer

maybe a wormer like Synanthic, getting one or two doses form your vet.  A bottle of it is expensive. 

 I just wanted to give you a heads up that just worming her one time with injectable ivermectin may not do the job.  It may not help at all or it may help for a couple weeks, but not kill off enough of the worm load and it will return with out repeated dosages.  

Redoing a fecal in 10 days to 2 weeks would be a good idea.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so is it hard on them to give them several diffrenet types of wormer in a short period of time


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2013)

11langenkamp_w said:
			
		

> Ok so is it hard on them to give them several diffrent types of wormer in a short period of time


I know people do it, and I have done it. Even one of our vets recommends mixing  certain wormers and giving at same time.  In my opinion not getting the worm load low enough to help the animal heal would be harder, but consulting a vet and getting a fecal done would be better than guessing and using wormers that you don't really need to use.


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 11langenkamp_w said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------

